# temp range



## j2x (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure if this should be in the Growroom Setup, but I wonder what the ideal temperature range is for AK47 & ICE?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

> Level of temperatures: lower temperatures make for a larger number of female plants, higher temperatures for more male plants.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974



> *good ole Ed Rosenthaul states:*
> Both excessively high and low temperatures can slow marijuana's rate of metabolism and growth. The plants function best in moderate temperatures - between 60 and 85 degrees. As more light is made available, the ideal temperature for normal plant growth increases. In high temperature and moderate light conditions, the plant's stems elongate. Strong light and low temperature conditions will decrease stem elongation. During periods of low light, sem elongation can be decreased by lowering the temperature.


 
http://www.quicktrading.com/tips16.html


----------



## j2x (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, fascinating stuff.  With fluoros and feminized plants, would temps between 80-85 promote more growth than temps between 60-70?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

For me 72F-78F is the magic number. I get great fem rates with those temps and mix of daylight and soft white flos for veg. around 4,500 lumens per sq. ft. Excellent growth rate too. then its the good ole HPS for flower.


----------



## j2x (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, let me see if I'm doing my math properly.  You're saying 4500 lumens/sq ft. and if I'm going to have six plants and each one will take up, say, 4 sq ft (SCROG method) than I'm going to want ten 100W CFLs (each rated at 1750 lumens) over each plant?!  That seems like an awful lot, though more light is better, of course.  

Am I reading your instructions correctly?  At that cost of material, I might as well invest in HID, etc...


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

Bare minimum is 3,000 lumens per sq. ft. but @ 4 plants a 250W HID would work much better. IMHO


----------

